# Extensor infrarrojo



## locoar07 (May 30, 2007)

Hola de nuevo yo aca pero no mas con el tema de radio fm e estado buscando diagramas para hacer un extensor infrarrojo ya que tengo directv y mi piesa tengo un televisor puesto en espejo yy es muy tedioso  ir al living para cambiar de canal. Direc tv te vende unos pero salen 100 pesos y creo que se conectan por medio de la linea telefonica y yo no quiero ese tipo de extensor ya que no tengo echa la intalacion telefonica echa en mi piesa.
Estaba pensando en hacer algun extensor que funcione inalambricamente no se si por wifi o no se eso me lo diran ustedes que seguramente saben mas que yo, tambien estaba viendo otro que se puede conectar por el mismo cable coaxial por donde va la señal de tv no se que dicen ustedes tienen alguna idea les dejo algo nuevo para pensar


----------



## rampa (May 30, 2007)

Amigo creo que lo que nescesitas es lo siguiente:

*Repetidora IR para control remoto*

Muchas veces queremos accionar un electrodoméstico a control remoto desde un punto tan distante que, si bien hay línea visual entre el emisor y el receptor, no alcanza la señal para comandar el equipo. Este aparato permite re emitir las señales de control remoto dándole mas alcance a los controles remotos de casa.







El módulo receptor IR entrega en su salida una señal eléctrica cuya trama es copia fiel de la forma de onda generada por el mando a distancia accionado delante de él. Esta señal es aplicada al transistor inversor el cual adapta el nivel lógico para poder accionar el pin de reset del integrado 7555 el cual es un 555 de precisión. Este se encarga de re-generar una portadora de aproximadamente 40KHz sobre la cual se modula la señal recibida. Esta señal se aplica al transistor de salida el cual acciona el diodo emisor IR. El módulo receptor IR puede ser cualquiera de los utilizados en TV's o equipos de sonido. El foto diodo debe ser cualquiera de los usados en mandos a distancia. El circuito se alimenta de 5Vcc y puede ser alimentado a pilas o fuente.

Suerte.


----------



## locoar07 (May 30, 2007)

no creo que no es lo que estoy buscando ya que no veo el driagrama del reseptor o el transmisor y el reseptor son iguales ??


----------



## rampa (May 30, 2007)

locoar07 dijo:
			
		

> no creo que no es lo que estoy buscando ya que no veo el driagrama del reseptor o el transmisor y el reseptor son iguales ??



Amigo es repetidor, como lo dice la palabra repite la señal, es decir tiene un receptor y sale la señal por el emisor.

Supongamos que ponemos la cajita esa en tu pieza (el receptor mirando hacia vos) y al led IR lo pones cerca del aparato que queres cambiar (el aparato de DIRECTV) cuando apretes en tu pieza va a salir por el emisor que esta cerca del aparato de DIRECTV.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## mvillani (May 5, 2008)

Yo lo arme y no me funciona el led de salida queda permanentemente prendido y cuando trasmite los pussos se apaga .

Puede ser que el primer transistor esta mal y tenga que estar puesto para invertir la señal de entrada.

Bueno dede ya muchas gracias


----------



## a_allegui (May 24, 2008)

una pregunta.

puedo reemplazar el 7555 por un 555 ?
habría algún problema?

es que no pude conseguir el 7555.

desde ya gracias


----------



## mvillani (May 26, 2008)

No entiendo mucho de electronica pero ese circuito no funciona en ningun momento estoy negando la entrada y por defecto es de 5v por lo tanto el led a la salida esta siempre prendido (Esto no es correcto)

Con lo poco que recuerdo del secudandio y apuntes de internet arme un circuito que a simple vista reproduce lo mismo que el control remoto  , pero no funciona , si alguno tiene algo que funcione .


----------



## fede444 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola todos, hice el circuito, como no consegui el 7555 use un 555  convencional, pero no funciona el circuito.
Aparentemente todo funciona bien, el led emisor parpadea cuando preciono botones del control, hace diferentes parpadeos segun el boton que precione, pero en mi caso, un TV, no pasa nada, no cambias de canal ni nada...
pienso que puede ser q el 555 no reproduzca de manera fiel lo que recibe  el fototransisto?
si alguien le funciono, o conoce un circuito mejor,avisen

Gracias!


----------



## angellmdp (Jun 29, 2010)

A mi funciono, no con uno de tra patas sino con un receptor de dos.


----------



## freddyflex (Jul 23, 2010)

entonces no funciona ???


----------



## cristiaw (Jul 30, 2010)

angellmdp dijo:


> A mi funciono, no con uno de tra patas sino con un receptor de dos.





Hola, yo lo hice funcionar con un receptor de tres patas, el  IRM8601, pero tiene la salida negada, entocnes tuve que agregar un integrado negador el 74ls04 y funciona perfecto, sin este agregado hay que hacerlo funcionar con un fotodiodo de 2 patas pero que dicho fotodiodo tenga el filtro IR , son de color azulados, NO usen los transparentes porque no les va a funcionar.


El problema que tengo yo, es que el EMISOR no tiene alcance, tengo que acercar mucho el emisor a la TV para que tome el codigo... como hago para darle mayor potencia al emisor ??


Agradezco si me pueden dar una mano

Gracias


----------



## daneduaguirre (Ago 26, 2011)

Disculpen gente .. me pueden detallar que codigo de componentes usaron en el circuito para la emision y recepcion del mismo y si realizaron alguna modificacion .. como la hicieron ?. Desde ya muhcas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2011)

Holá locoar07 !Saludos amigo ! Yo tengo aka o que busca pero este  utiliza el cable coaxial de RF como extenciõn , dame un poco de tiempo para  yo hacer una engeneria reversa ( levantar el circuito electrico de como foi armado ) e despues yo te envio .
!Abraços!.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ramirosis (Ene 18, 2012)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Holá locoar07 !Saludos amigo ! Yo tengo aka o que busca pero este  utiliza el cable coaxial de RF como extenciõn , dame un poco de tiempo para  yo hacer una engeneria reversa ( levantar el circuito electrico de como foi armado ) e despues yo te envio .
> !Abraços!.
> Daniel Lopes.



hola daniel me podrias mandar el circuito que utiliza coaxial para transmicion del infrarrojo, no logro hacerlo andar... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 16, 2012)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Holá locoar07 !Saludos amigo ! Yo tengo aka o que busca pero este  utiliza el cable coaxial de RF como extenciõn , dame un poco de tiempo para  yo hacer una engeneria reversa ( levantar el circuito electrico de como foi armado ) e despues yo te envio .
> !Abraços!.
> Daniel Lopes.



Estoy muy interesado si lo tienes te estaría  muy agradecido..
si alguien lo tiene o tiene idea de como hacer lo que andamos buscando por favor ayudenme por que me gustaría terminar este proyecto que hace tanto tiempo tengo en mente


----------



## tiago (Jul 17, 2012)

locoar07 dijo:


> Estoy muy interesado si lo tienes te estaría  muy agradecido..
> si alguien lo tiene o tiene idea de como hacer lo que andamos buscando por favor ayudenme por que me gustaría terminar este proyecto que hace tanto tiempo tengo en mente



¿Has probado el que funciona con el 7555? Hay a quien le va y a quien no. O sea que funciona.

Saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 17, 2012)

no no lo probe por que no era lo que buscaba.. pero los diagramas de pablin siempre son para desconfiar.


----------

